# Upper Green River in Wyoming?



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

Shuttled vehicles around for some people that did the whole thing rafts this year. If I can dig up her contact info, I'll get a hold of her and see if she can offer any advice. I'd like to paddle from GR lakes to town of GR next summer. Also interested in what you find out- will probably mix it up between touring boat and WW boat I suspect. Not sure of what is above, but from Fontanelle to town, Tsunami would be my boat of choice- can get lots of miles a day, comfy, and plenty of room for beer. 

Sam

I'm in Green River, so if you get serious about this and need shuttle help/company/etc, let me know. Wife and I both like to paddle.


----------



## MikeG (Mar 6, 2004)

*call or PM me for details*

I paddled from above Green River lakes (Roaring Fork) down to Mexico about 7 years ago. I can give you some details on all of those sections. Do you want to piece it together or run it all continuously? Either way, it would probably be easier to chat: 720- three fiver two. forty seven ninety two.


----------



## raferguson1 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Phone number?*

Mike, I tried to call you but got Linda's voice mail. Not sure if there was a typo in your phone number or not.

My number is 720 two seven three zero three three one.

Richard


----------



## MikeG (Mar 6, 2004)

*oops*

Last digit should be a 6


----------



## wiseclam (2 mo ago)

raferguson1 said:


> I have taken on the project of paddling the entire length of the Green River. Some of those sections are not commonly paddled, so information is not easily available. For purposes of this project, I have assumed that Green River Lakes, in the Wind River Range of Wyoming, is the headwater.
> 
> I have done most of the usual sections, including Stillwater, Labyrinth, Deso-Gray, Gates of Lodore, and below Flaming Gorge. I need a couple of sections in Utah, one multi-day trip below Dinosaur National park, and a day trip around the town of Green River Utah. I have paddled every mile of the Green River in Colorado.
> 
> ...


Richard - Can you relay any information about your experience with this project? I am contemplating a big through paddle of the Green River - Green River Lakes to Spanish Bottom.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

You might try messaging raferguson1 and see if he is still on Mountain Buzz. This thread is from 2011. 

Maybe others will chime in and help with the info you seek. Welcome to the Buzz.


----------



## wiseclam (2 mo ago)

Yeah... saw that. I could start a new thread. I'll do that if I get no response. Thanks!


----------

